
Researchers crack open unusually advanced malware that hid for 5 years - jerryhuang100
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/researchers-crack-open-unusually-advanced-malware-that-hid-for-5-years/
======
ommunist
I am not surprised to see quite the orcish commentary by the guy calling
himself Grashnak upon the article about the Project Sauron. Where is Gandalf?

